# [Hardware] Quelle carte maman avec un Q6600?

## darkangel92

Bijour,

J'envisage de changer mon matos pour prendre un Q6600. Ce que je souhaite faire c'est utiliser pour faire faire de la video, retouche d'image  et surtout faire du pliage (enfin remonter dans mes stat car le mono core galere trop maintenant) de folding@home et pouvoir jouer avec mon bon et fidele UT2K4..

Actuellement ca rox pas mal avec mon S754 3200+ avec une X800XL avec 256Mo dessus pour le jeux etc....

J'envisageais de prendre une carte maman à base d'intel i975X comme la fameuse ASUS P5W DH deluxe mais j'ai vu pas mal de mauvais point pour cette carte sous gentoo (trop de bug etc...) etant donné que je souhaite plus utiliser mon Pc plutot que troobleshooter j'aimerai eviter cette carte

Alors Nvidia680i (le sli je m'en tape), P35, X38 (me semble trop exotique pour l'instant pour linux)

Pour le chipset 680i la ASUS striker Extrem  ou la Asus Maximus Formula SE pour le X38 ?

apres pour la Carte graphique ce serait obligatoirement une Nvidia avec un port DVI . que recommendez vous comme equivalent à la X800XL?

Merciiiiii

Edit : que pensez vous aussi de cette carte au niveau compatibilité? http://www.prixdunet.com/details/ASRock_4CoreDualVSTA/

ca me permettrait de faire une petite MAJ progressive pour conserver ma RAM et ma carte AGP

----------

## julroy67

Je tourne parfaitement bien sur ma Abit Fatal1ty FP-IN9 avec le Q6600, aucun bug pour Linux que vouloir de plus ? C'est sur un chipset Nforce 580i.

----------

## El_Goretto

J'avais la Asrock 775Dual-VSTA qui fait tout pareil. Avec les mêmes chipsets a priori. 100% du bonheur, je la garde en carte de secours très précieusement.

Prévoir quand même éventuellement une carte réseau Gb PCI, et contrairement à ce qui est dit, le PCIe était 4x (ce qui n'est pas un soucis, cf + bas).

J'en était super heureux, à tel point que passer à une P35 a tellement eu peu d'impact sur les perfs que j'ai été un peu surpris (benché sur Company of Heroes et x1950pro/E6600).

----------

## Martin.

Moi j'ai une 775-DualVSTA, et je te déconseille fortement AsRock.

Ce que je constate à l'utilisation de la mienne : Les barettes de RAM tiennent pas, le port AGP est pas droit, j'ai dû me battre avec mon boitier pour pouvoir mettre ma carte graphique, et j'ai même un ami dont la sienne a grillé quand il a branché quelque chose sur un port USB.

Elles sont pas chères, et ca se ressent.

----------

## darkangel92

kikkoouu

merci pour vos réponses. je redoutais les réponses concernant les asrock   :Confused: 

C'est bien dommage parce franchement ca permet de conserve u max de matos car tout le monde sait bien que entre PCIe et AGP y a pas grand chose en difference idem pour la DDR et DDR2....

Sinony à d'autres gens qui utilisent le Q6600 ou bien vous attendez les nouvelles versions des quad core en 45 nm?

----------

## kwenspc

 *darkangel92 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Sinony à d'autres gens qui utilisent le Q6600 ou bien vous attendez les nouvelles versions des quad core en 45 nm?

 

Un pote vient de passer à une Asus P5B-V... Tourne nickel. (c'est aussi ma CM mais je suis toujours sur un E6400. Pour le moment...)

----------

## salamandrix

Personnellement pour un E6600, une asus P5N-E qui tourne aussi sans problème. Cette carte peut-être intéressante si tu as des DD/lecteurs ide (deux ports ide présents, plus du sata (4)), et pour son firewire (un externe et un interne). Ce sont les deux raisons qui m'ont poussé à la prendre. 

Elle accepte normalement les Q6600 (à vérifier).

Le point négatif : les barrettes DDRII ne sont pas tous compatible, et donc nécessité d'une marque (les barrettes compatibles sont indiquées dans la notice).

----------

## darkangel92

Bon je crosi que j'ai trouvé ma config avec le Q6600. ce sera une gigabyte DS4 avec un chipset P35 dessus avec 2 Go de RAM

Z avez des à prioris dessus sur la carte maman?

----------

## kwenspc

 *darkangel92 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Z avez des à prioris dessus sur la carte maman?

 

Gigabyte c'est du très bon, donc y a pas trop de soucis à se faire mis à part le fait qu'il te faudra sans doute mettre à jour ton bios dans les mois qui viennet vu que le chipset P35 est assez récent.

----------

## darkangel92

un ch'tit up les gens. c'est pour ce WE. je pense aussi changer ma carte réseau WIFI chipset atheros

DS4 alors, c'est jouable ou pas ? ou DS3R ?

----------

## kwenspc

 *darkangel92 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> DS4 alors, c'est jouable ou pas ? ou DS3R ?

 

Les deux sont valables, je veux parler de leur utilisation sous Linux bien entendue. (le reste c'est du détail et surtout te regarde toi et tes besoins réels). Ah par contre je serais toi je vérifierais le bon support sous Linux de la carte ethernet intégrée.

----------

## darkangel92

ba en fait l'ethernet je m'en moque, je passe en WIFI mais bon c'est une autre histoire. une p'tite carte ralink 2500 et ca doit Roxer   :Cool: 

----------

## Oupsman

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

>  *darkangel92 wrote:*   
> 
> DS4 alors, c'est jouable ou pas ? ou DS3R ? 
> 
> Les deux sont valables, je veux parler de leur utilisation sous Linux bien entendue. (le reste c'est du détail et surtout te regarde toi et tes besoins réels). Ah par contre je serais toi je vérifierais le bon support sous Linux de la carte ethernet intégrée.

 

Bonne idée  :Rolling Eyes:  J'ai une Gigabyte P35 S3 et j'ai des soucis avec la carte réseau intégrée qui est reconnue, mais le lien ne monte pas ....

----------

## Oupsman

J'ai trouvé, il faut activer le support du Wake On Lan dans ... les propriétés du driver sous Windows. J'ai pas trouvé d'option pour l'activer dans le bios   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

----------

## AgentMat

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> J'ai trouvé, il faut activer le support du Wake On Lan dans ... les propriétés du driver sous Windows. J'ai pas trouvé d'option pour l'activer dans le bios   

 

en fait le driver windows bug et "endort" trop profondement la carte quand tu desactives le wake on lan. Du coup le driver linux n arrive plus a "reveiller" la carte  :Laughing: 

----------

## Oupsman

 *AgentMat wrote:*   

>  *Oupsman wrote:*   J'ai trouvé, il faut activer le support du Wake On Lan dans ... les propriétés du driver sous Windows. J'ai pas trouvé d'option pour l'activer dans le bios    
> 
> en fait le driver windows bug et "endort" trop profondement la carte quand tu desactives le wake on lan. Du coup le driver linux n arrive plus a "reveiller" la carte 

 

A priori la carte fonctionne correctement quand on utilise le driver Linux de Realtek ... Je verrais bien ce que je fais.

----------

## darkangel92

bon c'est fait. j'ai ma config à la maison.. un ch'tit Q6600 GO avec une P35 DS4 et bien evidement une Nvidia une petite 8600 GT 510Mo et une autre carte wifi TP link avec chipset atheros. demain j'install ma gentoo 64 bits dessus   :Cool: 

Ps: A ba tiens j'ai rencontré par hasard à montgallet un gars gentooiste aussi   :Wink:  qui travaille dans une boutique à montgallet

----------

